# powerpoint et word gratuits ?



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour

est ce que  microsoft power point et word sont gratuits pour iPad ? je ne vois que le bouton installer sans prix 
est ce la version complete ?

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2018)

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/microsoft-word/id586447913?mt=8

« Achats intégrés »

Plus bas, les prix des abonnements.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/microsoft-word/id586447913?mt=8
> 
> « Achats intégrés »
> 
> Plus bas, les prix des abonnements.



merci je n' avais pas vu ce truc plus bas ... c'est assez confus comme gamme de prix , dur a y comprendre quelque chose, mais en gros 10e pour la famille si on veut l 'equivalent de office


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2018)

Je pense que tu trouveras plus d’explications ici :
https://products.office.com/fr-fr/mobile/office

Et là
https://products.office.com/fr-FR/office-resources#ios-features-section


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

merci bien !


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2018)

Sur les tablettes de moins de 10" la suite Office est utilisable gratuitement (sauf pour quelques fonctions "avancées" nécessitant de prendre un abonnement). 
Pour la plupart des usages sur tablette, personnellement, je trouve la version gratuite largement suffisante. Fais-en l'essai et tu te feras ta propre idée en fonction de ce que tu comptes faire.

Note tout de même, que Office sur iPad ne prend pas en charge les macros. J'ai déjà eu des mauvaises surprises avec des fichiers Excel comportant des macros et ayant perdu toutes leurs macros après ouverture sur iPad.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

Merci Remy
ma femme ne fera jamais de macro
et nous sommes sur deux iPad pro 12.9"


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2018)

Alors pas de version gratuite pour vous... la limite pour utiliser la version gratuite c'est un écran de 10,1"


----------



## USB09 (4 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Merci Remy
> ma femme ne fera jamais de macro
> et nous sommes sur deux iPad pro 12.9"


Tu sais quand même qu’avec l’achat de ton iPad est fourni un suite complète : Pages (texte), Numbers (tableur), Keynote (présentation). 
Et ça coûte pas un rond à vie.


----------



## roquebrune (4 Septembre 2018)

Oui mais c’est une application complètement fermée , tout le monde a ms office et personne ne connaît les formats autistes de apple
La seule compatible avec tout et tous supports c’est hélas ms office


----------



## daffyb (4 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui mais c’est une application complètement fermée , tout le monde a ms office et personne ne connaît les formats autistes de apple
> La seule compatible avec tout et tous supports c’est hélas ms office


As tu essayé ?? parce que ces applications peuvent enregistrer dans les formats de Microsoft.
J'ajoute tout de même que ces applications (Pages...) fonctionnent dans un navigateur web


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2018)

Nous en avions discuté ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/convertir-des-odt-et-doc-en-docx.1307696/

La meilleure solution dans son cas reste Word.


----------



## roquebrune (4 Septembre 2018)

Oui j’ai essayé , on exporte en word mais on n’enregistre pas


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui mais c’est une application complètement fermée , tout le monde a ms office et personne ne connaît les formats autistes de apple
> La seule compatible avec tout et tous supports c’est hélas ms office



Je ne suis donc pas tous le monde. Ouf. 

Je ne changerais pas ma suite Apple pour celle de Microsoft. Au moins je peut envoyer mes fichiers facilement à tous le monde en les exportant.


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui mais c’est une application complètement fermée , tout le monde a ms office et personne ne connaît les formats autistes de apple
> La seule compatible avec tout et tous supports c’est hélas ms office


Dans les faits, tu enregistre ( les gens ne travaillent pas sur ton ordi) ou tu partages en PDF ou Word pour l'édition.  
Ou tu peux partager en coopération. 
Tu sembles être resté en 1990, vois pas trop le souci là.


----------



## roquebrune (5 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Tu sembles être resté en 1990, vois pas trop le souci là.


c' est pas pour moi, ma femme est prof et l 'echange de fichiers c' est word , y a pas a etre reste a telle date ou pas , y a a etre adapte a son milieu ou non
exporter c 'est toujours beaucoup plus chiant que d'enregistrer en natif  ...

pour moi j 'ecris aucun texte ou alors avec Nebo ou Notes


----------



## daffyb (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> c' est pas pour moi, ma femme est prof et l 'echange de fichiers c' est word , y a pas a etre reste a telle date ou pas , y a a etre adapte a son milieu ou non
> exporter c 'est toujours beaucoup plus chiant que d'enregistrer en natif  ...
> 
> pour moi j 'ecris aucun texte ou alors avec Nebo ou Notes


en gratuit tu as la suite google.


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> c' est pas pour moi, ma femme est prof et l 'echange de fichiers c' est word , y a pas a etre reste a telle date ou pas , y a a etre adapte a son milieu ou non
> exporter c 'est toujours beaucoup plus chiant que d'enregistrer en natif  ...
> 
> pour moi j 'ecris aucun texte ou alors avec Nebo ou Notes


C'est la même chose. 
Tu transmet un fichier, tu choisis son format. 
Note : on enregistre pas sur iOS.


----------



## roquebrune (5 Septembre 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> en gratuit tu as la suite google.


tiens  ! c'est vrai 
merci


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

Par contre la ou c'est chiant, c'est qu'Apple à scinder le menu en deux parties. La ou c'était clair et simple.


----------



## roquebrune (5 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> C'est la même chose.
> Tu transmet un fichier, tu choisis son format.
> Note : on enregistre pas sur iOS.


pas si tu travailles sur IOS et OSX  et que tu échanges des fichiers avec des collègues ... et bien sur surtout pas en pdf dans ce cas la


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> pas si tu travailles sur IOS et OSX  et que tu échanges des fichiers avec des collègues ... et bien sur surtout pas en pdf dans ce cas la


Ça dépend de l'utilisation. Dans tous cas c'est du pareil au même. 
Juste que croire que Word va simplifier la chose est une bêtise. C'est pareil. 

Encore quand tu as un mac, ok mais la non.


----------



## roquebrune (5 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Ça dépend de l'utilisation. Dans tous cas c'est du pareil au même.
> Juste que croire que Word va simplifier la chose est une bêtise. C'est pareil.
> 
> Encore quand tu as un mac, ok mais la non.


je l 'ai bien dis plus haut pour OSX et iOs ma femme a un macbook et un ipad ... et non c' est pas du pareil au meme si tu peux tout faire avec un seul programme er un seul format
mais merci pour tes reponses


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> je l 'ai bien dis plus haut pour OSX et iOs ma femme a un macbook et un ipad ... et non c' est pas du pareil au meme si tu peux tout faire avec un seul programme er un seul format
> mais merci pour tes reponses


Sur iPad, car c'est bien la rubrique, dans tous les cas tu fais PARTAGER pour transmettre un document.


----------

